# Mod -62, 66, or no modifier???



## PatriciaCPC (Oct 14, 2008)

Two Surgeons, TWO different anatomical sites, same surgical session. 
(Dr A - Elbow... and Dr B - Ankle)

I originally sent this in with a -62... only one dr was paid so far, and the other pending additional info. It was brought to my attention the -62 may be incorrect. 
Both Dr's did a seperate operative report.


----------



## mbort (Oct 14, 2008)

no modifier would be necessary since they did totally separate body parts and notes.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying this!!


----------

